# My dog PJ



## pops6927




----------



## spuds

She looks like a sweetheart.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Guard dog duty....


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Me too , between Vacuming and working on this darn Computer , I'm Whipped...


----------



## spuds

However....if were ever attacked by Mutant Ninja Zombie Soccor Balls (MNZSB's)....watch out!


----------



## thoseguys26




----------



## pops6927




----------



## diggingdogfarm

LOL

Cool!

Here's a painting I did of my mutts......






~Martin


----------



## mossymo

My Golden Retriever named Grissom is a Superdog in his off-time between chasing birds in the Fall.


----------



## mneeley490

My daughter's dog, Isabelle, striking her "Rin Tin Tin" pose.


----------



## reents

Digging Dog Farm That is a Great painting that you did of you pets.


----------



## s2k9k

That's Awesome! You go Pops!


----------



## spuds

Great animals all.

That is an awesome painting Digging Dog,I thought it was a photo!

Girl does her Rin Tin Tin


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Don't make me stop this car
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's it ...no more Bug Juice ... PERIOD .


----------



## jrod62

sure wish the BBQ get done.







I'm hungry too , hurry up with the BBQ.







SOMEONE SAY BBQ !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pops6927

adorable!


----------



## pops6927




----------



## pops6927

Gorgeous picture of a gorgeous dog!  Couldn't have gotten a better shot!

He is a proud puppy!


MossyMO said:


> My Golden Retriever named Grissom is a Superdog in his off-time between chasing birds in the Fall.


----------



## pops6927

Spuds said:


> Great animals all.
> 
> That is an awesome painting Digging Dog,I thought it was a photo!
> 
> Girl does her Rin Tin Tin


Beautiful Dog, Spuds!


DiggingDogFarm said:


> LOL
> Cool!
> Here's a painting I did of my mutts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


OMG you painted this?  Do you have a website of your works?  Just absolutely gorgeous!


Spuds said:


> However....if were ever attacked by Mutant Ninja Zombie Soccor Balls (MNZSB's)....watch out!


Spuds, this cracked me up!!

Great Dog!


mneeley490 said:


> My daughter's dog, Isabelle, striking her "Rin Tin Tin" pose.


Great picture!  What a fine dog!


----------



## beefmeister

their eyes plead, "can we do it again.... Pleeeze"


----------



## pops6927

002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Aug 8, 2012






She's pretending to be asleep...


----------



## spuds

I like when they lay on their backs and play with a toy or tease the other animals.

ALL Beautiful pups for sure


----------



## smokeamotive

DiggingDogFarm said:


> LOL
> Cool!
> Here's a painting I did of my mutts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


OK,...... I guess I have to be the one who has to question the "Painting"!  Personnally, I think it's a photo, if not.......Martin you need to go pro.........Seriously!!!


----------



## rabbithutch

This photo was taken more than 50 years ago.  His name is Sam.













3-12-2010_005.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Smokeamotive said:


> OK,...... I guess I have to be the one who has to question the "Painting"!  Personnally, I think it's a photo, if not.......Martin you need to go pro.........Seriously!!!



I swear on a stack of Bibles, it's a painting.
Look real close.


~Martin


----------



## thoseguys26

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I swear on a stack of Bibles, it's a painting.
> Look real close.
> ~Martin


Very Impressive DDF! I did one for Spuds German Shep not too long ago, nothing close to as good as yours

I tested out an oil paint / water color mix.. kinda sucked but it was an experiment.













Screen Shot 2012-08-16 at 12.25.02 AM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 16, 2012






MossyMO's came out a little different.













Screen Shot 2012-08-16 at 12.34.25 AM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Aug 16, 2012


----------



## thoseguys26

Totally joking. These were just photo filters :)


----------



## big lew bbq

Truly are Man's Best Friend.

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## ac45acp

Sadie don't take no crap from nobody,,, well almost nobody.













sadie cat sized.jpg



__ ac45acp
__ Sep 2, 2012


----------

